# Crappies and Gill 4/13/06



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Been hitting the water pretty hard this week ,here are a few from last night I got out for a couple hours , The Crappies are really hitting jigs well for me this year, alot better than the old stand by minnies and and bobber , And the Gills are really hitting my flies good , looks like it is going to be a great spring



Fish On !!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nice fish...I like the segregated pictures!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

O my thats a boat load of gills!
Nice!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice looking gills, when is the fish fry?


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Fish On said:


> the Gills are really hitting my flies good


 You think?? That's a lot of gils. Nice haul. Save some for everyone else.  Like Goat said When's the fish fry?


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

What a haul! All you need now is some fresh Morel mushrooms and you have a great spring feast....Nice job!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> O my thats a boat load of gills!
> Nice!


No this is a boat load of gills !!!!!!!!!!!...LOL!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

is there still any left?


----------

